# CTO Status???



## davejoyce2000 (Jun 26, 2007)

Recently I saw a lot of names on the top of the Civil Service list with a "CTO" status. They are even above the siblings whose parentsd died in the line of duty. How can I obtain the CTO status? What does this status mean? When I viewed the list today all the names with the CTO status dissapeared. Anyone know if they all got hired?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It stands for "Correctional Temporary Officer". Those with previous or temporary corrections experience, weather it be county, state or federal, matriculate to the top of the list above everyone else. Hope this helps. HC*


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

How long do you have to be a CO to get that status?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Doesn't matter. Once you're on the payroll, especially after you've completed the Middlesex County Law Enforcement Training Academy, you're #1 on the list, no matter what. Even if God himself comes down and annoints you, you can't skip over a "CTO". Civil Service has ruled on this in the past.*


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

*BRADLEY, ET AL. V. COMMONWEALTH OF MASSACHUSETTS, ET AL., U.S. DISTRICT COURT, CIVIL ACTION NO. 05-CV-10213-PBS*

As a result of a recent court decision and settlement agreement reached in the case of BRADLEY, ET AL. V. COMMONWEALTH OF MASSACHUSETTS, ET AL., U.S. DISTRICT COURT, CIVIL ACTION NO. *05-CV-10213-PBS*, certain candidates who took the 2002 or 2004 entry-level civil service firefighter examination, or the 2003 or 2005 entry-level civil service police officer examination may be entitled to be considered for hiring in the next round of hiring as a police officer or firefighter in the respective city or town where you applied.

_*And let's compare that to....*_

*CTO:* Civil Action No. *05-10213-PBS* Civilian Applicant. A decision rendered by the U.S. District Court.

*Pretty close to me. It looks more like someone that is a CTO is still qualified from the older tests.*


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

I don't think it has to do with corrections at all, as SargeLorenzo has posted, it has to do with the Bradley case.

These are the minorities that didn't score high enough in 2003 and/or 2005 to get hired, so _they_ get a second chance. I believe this only applies to consent decree towns/cities (?).


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*No, no, no, a thousand times NO! I have researched this to death and personally went to C.S. and that is what they told me a CTO was. Those people at 1 Ashburton Place would never lie to get some crack-pot out of their office, or would they??*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> You have been identified as an individual who was hired as a police officer or
> firefighter for a municipality within the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, but whose
> hiring may have been delayed because of your score on said examination.


 Can someone explain this passage to me?
How is one hired while concurrently their hiring is delayed?
I thought you were you were either hired or passed over for high-scoring candidates.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Housing, can they take a lateral over this CTO?

Maybe I am stupid, Im sure many of you can think of better descriptions for me. But why the hell does someone who was a temp C.O get such high status on the Police/Fire exam. Am I reading this thing wrong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Can someone explain this passage to me?
> How is one hired while concurrently their hiring is delayed?
> I thought you were you were either hired or passed over for high-scoring candidates.


Sounds like it's someone who is already a police officer claiming experience points being considered for another agency.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Macop,*
*Yes, laterals are welcomed & encouraged to apply. If you've used political juice to get a C/O position in the past, now's your chance to hop on board the A Train to a full C.S. gig. Limited one time offer, or so I was told. *


----------



## dvyboy17 (Jan 28, 2007)

CTO is court ordered hires, minorities that where cheated. ha ha. if you dont believe it just read the names you'll figure it out


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Oh, ok. Thanks


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Can someone explain this passage to me?
> How is one hired while concurrently their hiring is delayed?
> I thought you were you were either hired or passed over for high-scoring candidates.


Part of that has to do with "Back Pay". If you were hired in 2007 but "should have been hired" in 2003. (But weren't because you're a minority and didn't score high enough.)

Then you probably have money and seniority coming to you.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I will admit that is seriously fucked up!


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to Massachusetts law enforcement. inch:


----------



## dvyboy17 (Jan 28, 2007)

If your parents die in the line of duty, the CTO's get the job offered to them first, even before dav,vets. yeah thats real fair. thats f--ked up The best part of that is us, the state is paying for all there legal fees


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yeah there are a lot of fucked up things in the state. I guess the best thing to do is just keep trucking, I didnt have any special super duper status and I was able to get in, god knows I worked hard for it. I had the attitude, I want it and I aint giving up till I get it, that worked for me, good luck to you!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

dvyboy17 said:


> If your parents die in the line of duty, the CTO's get the job offered to them first, even before dav,vets. yeah thats real fair. thats f--ked up The best part of that is us, the state is paying for all there legal fees


There's a good research question and possibly more litigation.

Can an administrative/civil court decision supercede a statute giving top priority to children of those killed in the line of duty?

It looks like they're doing it. But is it legal?



Macop said:


> Yeah there are a lot of fucked up things in the state. I guess the best thing to do is just keep trucking, I didnt have any special super duper status and I was able to get in, god knows I worked hard for it. I had the attitude, I want it and I aint giving up till I get it, that worked for me, good luck to you!


That's why you carpetbag yourself through the system.
Getting out just in time before they shit can your ass.

I would love to find out how many times you were allowed to "resign".


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well, never been shitcanned. And I don't know what carpetbag means, I suppose it could mean different things coming from a Grand Kleagle.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

94c said:


> That's why you carpetbag yourself through the system.
> Getting out just in time before they shit can your ass.
> 
> I would love to find out how many times you were allowed to "resign"


*94c, How many times have I told you to wash your hands after a weekly cross burning?* .......*See, it's comin' off.
*


----------



## emerlad (Nov 15, 2007)

Correctional Training Officer?
Those DYS CO's have finally been given a leg up on the competition.
This was one dam funny thread.
Forget smoking butts, it's triing to get on these departments that sets you up for the heart bill.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Macop said:


> I suppose it could mean different things coming from a Grand Kleagle.


Isn't he the chap that creates all the civil service exams?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

94c said:


> Isn't he the chap that creates all the civil service exams


*Kleagle, no. He is the wonderful creator of those excercises. 3 cheers for Baron von Kleagle. Hip, hip, squeeze! Hip, hip, squeeze!*


----------



## slam18944 (Apr 2, 2007)

wait wait, Guys do any of you know what CTO really means. I am sorry I think I got alittle twisted up. 
Is CTO (corrections temp. officer) or corrections training officer.
And does CTO status have anything to do with a court ordered hiring.
Any more info on this would be greatly appresated. thank you guys for any help.


----------



## emerlad (Nov 15, 2007)

The above post are all funny in their own right.
But slam takes the cake..


----------



## dvyboy17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Go to the Civil Service website and under seach just type CTO. court ordered


----------

